# Egybeírva vagy különírva



## jazyk

Sziasztok!

Szeretném megkérdezni, hogy hogy a helyesebb, egybeírva vagy különírva:
fizika tanár / fizikatanár
fizika tanárnő / fizikatanárnő


----------



## galaxy man

Talán egy másik példa segítségével jobban megjegyezhető:

_Az iskolánkban minden tanár született angol. Csak a magyartanár magyar tanár.
_


----------



## francisgranada

galaxy man said:


> Talán egy másik példa segítségével jobban megjegyezhető:
> 
> _Az iskolánkban minden tanár született angol. Csak a magyartanár magyar tanár.
> _



Ez egy  "sarkalatos " válasz, de szerintem nem egészen alkalmazható a fizikatanárra: Csak a fizikatanár fizika tanár... A különbség az, hogy a "magyar" szó lehet főnév is meg melléknév is. Az interneten mind a két változat szerepel bőven.


----------



## Zsanna

Lehet úgy is magyarázni, hogy az egybeírt forma egy hosszabban kifejezhető formát takar, ill. rövidít le: "a fizika nevű tárgyat oktató tanár", míg a különírt forma egy egyszerű jelző + jelzett szavas alakot, amilyen pl. _a barna lány _v. a _francia útlevél _kifejezés is, amit biztos eszünkbe se jutna egybeírni.

Tehát végig kell gondolni csupán, hogy a tanár származásáról beszélünk (ami független a tanári mivoltától) vagy meghatározzuk, hogy mi a foglalkozása (egy hosszabb kifejezést lerövidítve).


----------



## francisgranada

A Zsanna érvelése szerintem jó és logikus, de próbáljunk konkrét választ is adni a feltett kérdésre, tehát például:
 "Tegnap találkoztam a fizika tanárommal és a fizika tanárnőmmel"

 Megkérdeztem három magyar elemi- és középiskolát végzett ismerősömet, mind a hárman különírnák, mind a két esetben. Jómagam spontán talán a "fizikatanárommal" írásmódhoz hajlanék, viszont a _tanárnő _esetében inkább különírnám (valószínüleg azért, mert a t_anárnő m_ár önmagában is összetett szó). 

 Ti hogy írnátok a példaként felhozott mondatot?

[az egyértelműség kedvéért "szögezzük le", hogy mindkét esetben arról a személyről van szó, aki "engem" fizikára tanított és akinek a mestersége "fizika(?)tanár"]


----------



## Zsanna

Bocs, azt hittem egyértelmű a fentiekből: a fizika nevű tárgyat tanító tanár a _fizikatanár_, a magyar nemzetiségű (de bármit tanító) tanár pedig a _magyar tanár_. 
A _fizika tanár _nem tudom, mi lenne, ezért váltottam a példában.

A tanárnős esetben (mivel három tagú az összetétel) már a szótagszám dönti el, hogy mit kell tenni, tehát egy újabb szabályt kell figyelembe venni (amiben nem vagyok biztos, de úgy rémlik, hogy 6 szótagig írjuk egybe az ilyen szavakat).


----------



## francisgranada

Köszi, Zsanna. Így már "használható" is a válasz (gondolok elsősorban a nem magyarajkúakra) ... 

A magam részéről teljesen egyetértek veled, sőt, merném állítani hogy a "magyar tanárt" és a "magyartanárt" egy kissé másképpen is ejtjük, illetve "hangsúlyozzuk". Viszont érdekes, hogy sokan a különírásra "szavaznak", amit igazol a "net" is. Tehát mintha létezne egy bizonyos tendencia a különírás irányába ...


----------



## jazyk

Köszönöm a részvételeteket!


----------



## Ateesh6800

A netes különírt alakok csak azt jelentik, hogy az átlag magyar nem smeri az egybeírás és a különírás akadémiai szabályait, pedig ha iskolában nem is tanulta meg őket, a netről letölthető a szabályzat teljes terjedelmében. A "fizikatanár" összetett szó, két elemű, ezért egybe kell írni, mint azt, hogy "rendőr". Szemben a "magyar" szóval, a "fizika" szó nem lehet melléknév, csak főnév. "Fizika tanár" nincs, max olyan mondatban, hogy "Nehéz a fizika tanár nélkül", azaz "Physics is difficult without a teacher", de ez ugye más tészta.

Aki *"fizika tanár" alakot ír, annak a *"rend őr" keresse meg a *"kerék párját", ha ellopták *"vasár nap" az *"ital bolt" elől. 

*A.

*


----------

